# honda 30 4 stroke on Ankona suv17



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Currently just have the stock honda prop 9 7/8 x 12. Looking for a little better top end. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a tiny tach and find out what you are turning 

Don't know what your drive ratio is but on a merc on a very light boat 14 pitch would be pretty close ...


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

What kind of performance numbers are you seeing with the honda? I just picked up a honda 30 on craigslist cheap! For a suv 17 im ordering in the future


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I had the same motor on a gen 1 copperhead nice little motor I just couldnt get any honda dealers in the tampa bay area to rebuild the carbs on those motors. When ever I had a problem with the carbs they would tell me to buy new ones It got real old quick. Either way it had a powertech stainless prop and was hitting 30. You should be able to get 30 on the suv no problem


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

what pitch were you running?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont rember it been a while since Ive had that motor sorry


----------



## Barney_Hudson (Dec 10, 2011)

I have got a Yamaha 8hp.I tried swiveling the engine.It is not working.Can someone help?What could be the problem?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Barney, did you check the friction screw on the side of the pivot shaft?
It is the adjustment for how easily the outboard moves side to side.
That friction adjustment screw is useful when trailering,
keeps the outboard from swinging back and forth.

Part #30 in the diagram

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2002/8MSHA/BRACKET/parts.html


----------

